# Thinking to survive



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have had the opportunity to test myself many times and in some of the harshest climates America has to offer. And one of the biggest challenges for me has been maintaining the correct thought process and mental condition when in some of these situations. It has always been my belief that no matter what you think you’ll do you wont know until your there. Here are some of the things I have learned. 

1. Stay busy, constantly take on small projects that will better your situation or at least keep your hands busy. 

2. I find that solving mental challenges helps not only to pass the time but keeps your mind from playing dirty tricks on you. 

3. Always be goal oriented and enjoy small victories. 

4. Fight depression and desperation any way you can. 

I think all this applies to both a raw survival situation and a SHTF situation as well. I also think its of great benefit to put yourself in those situations and give it a go. This will help you identify weaknesses and problems so they can be solved before things are real. I would encourage everyone here to give it a try, live for a week or two without water and power. Go into the woods and put those survival skills to the test. Reading books and watching videos is not enough. Its easy to go into the woods for a day or two and start that fire and cook the food. But do it for a long enough period of time and you will get a taste of what it can really be like. Just my thoughts and now lets see what you guys think…


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

Going off of fighting desperation and depression, if you're in a true SHTF where everything goes down and you're either with just your family or alone (especially if you're alone), then small activities that are both relaxing and enjoyable are a must. Drawing is something I've found to be an excellent hobby when alone, as it focuses your mind on a singular task and has a clear end point with the reward of self-satisfaction, and it's something that requires minimum supplies to maintain, so it wouldn't ultimately inconvenience you to carry say, a couple pencils and a notepad with you if you're bugging out, which you should always have anyway.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice topic.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Nice topic.


Thanks, I do try......lol


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Interesting, Where I am and further North there would be very little free time. If you are not putting up food and firewood whenever the sun is up your first winter will probably be your last.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In the north there are only two seasons; Winter and getting ready for winter.

Not true across the board but as generalities go it is a good one. We spent the early spring doing maintenance, the late spring and early summer planting and growing food while gathering, cutting and splitting wood, the last of summer and early fall harvesting preserving and canning and gathering, cutting, and splitting wood until we had to stop because of the cold and snow. There were quiet times and meals in there but if you weren't busy then you needed the rest. Nights were a blessing because as the sun set you could get warm and sleep, dry and comfortable. 

We were 10 miles south of the Canadian border at 5000 feet. I'll tell you this: it's a lot more fun to visit than it is to live there.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

A deck of cards and a cribbage board would keep Inor and I happy for quite awhile.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

A friend of mine has a "practice" bug out bag that he and his wife keep loaded up with just the basics for a couple of days. It doesn't have everything that a "real" bag has and 4 times a year they come over to our place (they live in the city, not by choice) and practice over the weekend with whatever is in the bag. If they forget something, they do without or improvise with what they do have. They have gotten surprisingly good at it.

They originally started out just camping for fun with all the amenities (We have a permanent campsite on our place). Once they started prepping, they decided they needed to gain experience and do it where there is a margin of safety. My wife and I have joined them a couple of times, but we're a good bit older, and the ground seems a little harder to us than to them. 

It's a pretty good idea in my view. They make a trip once each different season. Each time they've done it, we've seen improvement in their skills and during hunting season, they have actually taken squirrel, rabbits, and a doe for their meals. Pretty good for two kids that grew up in the city! 

I think it's a pretty good concept for anyone who's looking to improve their survival skills, without alot of expense or risk.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I use to teach kids how to tie knots... lots of them (Eagle Scout here) So when running this Pioneering camp we setup forts, bridges back and forth and simple traps. We never stopped experimenting, maintaining or improving. I completely agree with the need to be active in thought. That was one of the most enjoyable summers I have ever had. I'd prefer active thought that improves the situation but, I'll draw a set of boobs on a duck to remind my kids I am still alive and laughing and not just alive anytime.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> A friend of mine has a "practice" bug out bag that he and his wife keep loaded up with just the basics for a couple of days. It doesn't have everything that a "real" bag has and 4 times a year they come over to our place (they live in the city, not by choice) and practice over the weekend with whatever is in the bag. If they forget something, they do without or improvise with what they do have. They have gotten surprisingly good at it.
> 
> They originally started out just camping for fun with all the amenities (We have a permanent campsite on our place). Once they started prepping, they decided they needed to gain experience and do it where there is a margin of safety. My wife and I have joined them a couple of times, but we're a good bit older, and the ground seems a little harder to us than to them.
> 
> ...


Brilliant, That's what I am talking about.....


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Silverback said:


> I use to teach kids how to tie knots... lots of them (Eagle Scout here) So when running this Pioneering camp we setup forts, bridges back and forth and simple traps. We never stopped experimenting, maintaining or improving. I completely agree with the need to be active in thought. That was one of the most enjoyable summers I have ever had. I'd prefer active thought that improves the situation but, I'll draw a set of boobs on a duck to remind my kids I am still alive and laughing and not just alive anytime.


You ought to do a thread on the most useful knots here...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Another quility post by bama


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Another quility post by bama


Is that the Australian term for quality? lol :lol:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

nea spelling error...


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

BamaBoy101 said:


> Brilliant, That's what I am talking about.....


Being a southern boy and knowing our native trees, you'll appreciate the humor here...

It was really fun when Donny decided that he would try and make a bark bowl and boil water in it. For those of you in the north, it's a lot easier with y'alls trees than ours. It can be done, but takes alot more effort. I don't know how many trees he killed on our property before he boiled about half a cup of water...but by damn, he did it. And all the while, he had his wife giving him her advice on how it should be done.

I wish I had recorded it!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BamaBoy101 said:


> I have had the opportunity to test myself many times and in some of the harshest climates America has to offer. And one of the biggest challenges for me has been maintaining the correct thought process and mental condition when in some of these situations. It has always been my belief that no matter what you think you'll do you wont know until your there. Here are some of the things I have learned.
> 
> 1. Stay busy, constantly take on small projects that will better your situation or at least keep your hands busy.
> 
> ...


Excellent advise Bama. Situational thinking is a great tool to help prepare for anything... but the real thing is the best!


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Just Sayin' said:


> You ought to do a thread on the most useful knots here...


Are Naughty posts allowed here? :lol:


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Another quality post by bama


Thanks Man, We all got it no matter how it was spelled....


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> You ought to do a thread on the most useful knots here...


That's a pretty good idea actually. I think that one would be very popular.

I'm with BamaBoy on this, practice those skills. Things get forgotten if we don't practice them. I haven't camped in years but since my boys are old enough now we're planning on starting back up this spring & summer. This will be a great way to practice some of those skills. Hopefully I can get them out in the woods this fall after the small game seasons open and we can actually try hunting our food when we're out there. We'll have to see how the schedules work out for that.

-Infidel


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Mental toughness and the ability to adapt to your environment are keys to survival. This is especially true during extreme weather conditions and/or over prolonged periods of time. I haven't tested myself to the extent that Bama has, but I have ventured out solo and "practiced" winter camping during deep snow and stormy conditions. I haven't done any solo trips for a prolonged period except one time when I spent 4 months backpacking/hitchhiking through Australia, Africa, and South America. I was only 20 yrs old at the time and I wouldn't even consider doing that again.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Go2ndAmend said:


> haven't done any solo trips for a prolonged period except one time when I spent 4 months backpacking/hitchhiking through Australia, Africa, and South America. I was only 20 yrs old at the time and I wouldn't even consider doing that again.


Lol, I'm at the stage where roughing it is Holiday Inn Express if I have to.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

I think its important that no matter where you are or in what climate. Depression or desperation can strike in an instance and bring you to your knees. It can also happen to any of us!


----------

